# Bra Fittings!



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

Okay ladies! here are some questions for you!

*When was the last time you were properly fitted?*

what size are you?

do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size?

To answer my own questions -

I was last fitted about a year ago.

It is impossible to buy bras in my size - I'm actually an 8E, or possibly an F. Usually, you can go up a back size and down a cup size and find an alternate to your real size - most people suggest I get a 12DD, but of course, it's way too big in the back!

Now the reason I'm asking is I'm going to get re-fitted at a specialty bra place next wednesday!

The place is called 'storm in a D cup' hahaha, anyway. They've suggested I set aside an hour to an hour and a half for fitting. WTH are they going to do to me?! LOL.

All I can think of, is that if they're measuring to make made-to-measures, then at least you want them to get it right.

I've just had enough and I thought, I'd prefer to have a few expensive bras, rather than constantly be wearing the wrong size until my boobs are down to my knees!

I'll tell you how it goes!


----------



## Aprill (Jan 3, 2009)

When was the last time you were properly fitted? In November for my maternity bras

what size are you? 40DD

do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size? nope, never


----------



## Ozee (Jan 3, 2009)

Gee I haven't been fitted for a while..I guess i really should now that i've stopped breast feeding.

I'm wearing a size 16D atm and seems to fit fine lol...

I don't have difficulty finding them and but liking the style of them is totally different...

Maybe they want the extra time so you can try on all the different styles of bra and take your time...Or prehaps they just want to grope you alot more then a normal bra shop, dont blame them.. your a cutey  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

so unfair Aprill! Iwanna have no problems buying bras!

ETA - Oz, haha, you're too funny! Like in guy's suit shops, you know? the inner leg measurement joke! EEK!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 3, 2009)

Ahhh thats why my hubby owns so many suits....(the penny drops finally) lmao


----------



## esha (Jan 3, 2009)

When was the last time you were properly fitted?

A year ago but I don't even think it was properly because it was just a quick thing at La Senza. so I don't think that counts. I need to though.

what size are you?

34D

do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size?

YES! It's a lot of styles don't fit me properly because with bigger breasts I find I can't wear all the same styles as those with smaller ones because the deep cuts don't hold me up




. Plus one is half a cup size bigger than the other so I don't think I'll ever be able to find the perfect bra.

I need to go to a proper place too.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

They always freak out when they see my small back and then measure my massive cups. They don't even look that big in real life! it's all an illusion! ripped off!


----------



## Ozee (Jan 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *esha129* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Plus one is half a cup size bigger than the other so I don't think I'll ever be able to find the perfect bra.I need to go to a proper place too.

I have that problem as well.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 3, 2009)

When was the last time you were properly fitted? * daily



*

what size are you? * 30F /28FF *

do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size? * It is one of the more difficult sizes to find.. however, this is why one of the reasons i now own a lingerie store. lol. basically i order an extra bra for myself with every cute style i order for the store that comes in these sizes



*

Basically, when you go for a fitting, they'll find you a bra in your size (often without a measuring tape.. they are often missleading as everyone is shaped differently),

And they'll show you exactly why you should be wearing that size (back should sit tight and not rise up, center should basically up against your skin, straps shouldn't have to be pulled tight to compensate for the backsize.. etc.)

However, every bra style and manufacturer fits slightly different. So for different bras, you might need to get a slightly different size.

eg. I usually fit a size 30F. most of the bras i wear are balconette or demi style bras from England. However I wear a 30E in a certain fullcup style bra from France.

This is most likely the reason they ask you to set aside some extra time. Sometimes people get the perfect bra immediatly sometimes it takes a couple tries.

You have to make sure each bra fits perfect and suits your shape





Have fun at your fitting!!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

thanks D! I'm thinking, an HOUR?! I have to stand around topless for an HOUR? thank goodness it's summer!

At least I have a better idea of what they'll do to me, LOL


----------



## LilDee (Jan 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif thanks D! I'm thinking, an HOUR?! I have to stand around topless for an HOUR? thank goodness it's summer!
At least I have a better idea of what they'll do to me, LOL

LOL!!! no worries. I'm sooo jealous it's summer there right now.. it snowed AGAIN today


----------



## Roxie (Jan 3, 2009)

When was the last time you were properly fitted? Several years ago

what size are you? When I was fitted I was 10D. I was shocked when I as fitted because I was 15!! Now I am 12DD or 10E, should get refitted...

do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size? Always, I might find one every now and then, but I get so sick of searching everywhere I just stay away from the bra section! And when I do find ones, they are so big they are extremely unflattering.

I got a gym membership from my mym for christmas so I'll start there on Monday and hopefully I'll see a result!! I really want to be a C.

I remember the days when I was young and wanted to be big... I think I changed my mind.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

haha, Roxie, yes, totally agree with you. All the bras for people my size have big wide ugly straps and soft cups.

I hate soft cups. I don't want people to see my nipples! l


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have a friend who used to work there, she has massive boobs and always had great bras.

I haven't had a fitting in quite sometime.

For me it completely depends on the make of the bra. I am generally anywhere between a 12DD to a 12E. I often have difficulty finding bras, well pretty bras! Everything pretty either stops at a C and occasionally a D. When you can find a pretty bra in your size it costs a bloody fortune!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 3, 2009)

It is exactly like that, too! When there's a cold breeze, I have to walk around with my arms crossed! Padded bras just make me bigger and I don't want that!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

haha, they're going to look big regardless, better they look big and well shaped right? Well this is my theory. I keep my girls covered up, but you do have to be careful, it's so easy to look tarty without meaning to

ETA - thanks for the review B!

I'm a little bit nervous, but I really need new bras!


----------



## Roxie (Jan 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif haha, they're going to look big regardless, better they look big and well shaped right? Well this is my theory. Good point


----------



## alexxx! (Jan 3, 2009)

When was the last time you were properly fitted? i work at victoria's secret so i get fitted quite often - the last time was today lol.

what size are you? 34B/32C

do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size? never. i feel pretty fortunate listening to the rest of you though. but sometimes i do wish i couldn't find bras so easily because then i might not buy so many


----------



## magosienne (Jan 3, 2009)

When was the last time you were properly fitted? : years ago.

What size are you? I'm between sizes right now, i wear a 36E bra right now, but i can fit in a 34DD (english sizes), although the bigger bra is more comfy.

Do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size? Oh yes, it's not so much about the band size, but all the shops around here don't carry bras above D cups, and when they do, the few bras they have are ugly or don't offer the support my generous features deserve. Not to mention their bras are expensive.

I order online at a website called Bravissimo, it's specialised for big boobs, the bras are cute and not expensive. They also have a swimwear section.


----------



## Lucy (Jan 3, 2009)

now i'm slightly less well endowed..

*When was the last time you were properly fitted? *never. i know the bras i buy fit properly, they meet all the requirements. i don't think i'd be any size different anyway.

*what size are you?* 32A- yes, A. i'm tiny! lol

*do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size?* sometimes, but most shops carry A cups. i do have a problem in topshop where the A cups are more like Bs. but la senza usually has the right fit, i guess it depends where you buy from, i don't think bra sizes are actually the same for all shops. i prefer padded bras for obvious reasons, but because i'm so small i can get away with those non underwired lacy triangle bras. i love those things!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

fingers, I always wished I could wear those! for obvious reasons I can't. But, I'll live vicariously through you


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 3, 2009)

Haha Lucy, those things are cute, you're lucky you can wear them. Atleast you won't have to worry about your boobs hanging round your knees when you're older, you'll probably always be perky! lol


----------



## magneticheart (Jan 3, 2009)

*When was the last time you were properly fitted?* Ages ago, about a year maybe. I HATE getting fitted for a bra. I'll only go if my old ones really don't fit me at all anymore.

*what size are you?* 32B

*do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size?* Nope. The only difficulty I have is that 'cos I'm kinda bony I hate wired bras, I only like the ones that have bendy underwiring which are difficult to find in a B cup.


----------



## laurafaye (Jan 3, 2009)

When was the last time you were properly fitted? I've never been fitted, I know my bra's all fit perfectly anyways, I will one day though.

what size are you? 36B (UK Size)

do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size? Nope most places do B cups.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 3, 2009)

Fingers, i envy you ! I love those triangle bras, but for obvious reasons, i can't wear them.

I absolutely hate padded bras, for obvious reasons, lol, as well as plunge bras, i don't like the support as well as the whole look on me.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 3, 2009)

Oh man, I love plunge, but I always fall out of them. I want a plunge bra in my size! I'm freaking out. When I'm older, the only bras that will fit me are those ones that I used to joke around about in high-school. The ones my friends and I coud stick our heads into.


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 3, 2009)

When was the last time you were properly fitted? A few years ago.

what size are you? At that time I was a 42 D, I am now a 40 D

do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size? When I was a 42 DD, it was hard to find a pretty bra. Last time I got fitted it was easier to get the 42 D's, now at a 40 D it's a piece of cake!

I can understand why it would take an hour or so. They will let you try on a number of bras to make sure the size is correct for you. You might think that a size is a size, but the sizes and fit vary from brand to brand. The last time I got properly fitted at a real bra store it took about an hour. It was a lot of fun and nothing to worry about. They may have a very lightly padded bra that you will like.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 3, 2009)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh man, I love plunge, but I always fall out of them. I want a plunge bra in my size! I'm freaking out. When I'm older, the only bras that will fit me are those ones that I used to joke around about in high-school. The ones my friends and I coud stick our heads into.



me too ! Even if i take my size, i don't know, either it's too small (looks like a C cup instead of mine), or i don't like the way the cup is sewn.


----------



## Saja (Jan 3, 2009)

When was the last time you were properly fitted? Over a year ago....but the woman didnt know what she was doing, so that really doesnt count.

what size are you? I was a 44 DDD, but I am a 40 c now....YAY for Breast Reduction surgery!

do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size? Not as much any more


----------



## jewele (Jan 3, 2009)

Geeez, I've never been fitted. The only place I can think to go to here is Victoria Secrets. I really want to, my bras are uncomfortable throughout the day. I'm always adjusting myself.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 3, 2009)

Here are some fitting tips (source):


* Step One â€“ Check to ensure that you are wearing the correct back size. *
&gt; The strap should be firm around your body
&gt; The strap should be horizontal at the back
&gt; You can run two fingers under the band

* Step Two â€“ Check to ensure the wires sit flat between your boobs and aren't being pushed away from your body. *
&gt; Flat wires at the front

* Step Three â€“ Check to ensure you are wearing the right cup size. *
&gt; Your boobs should be enclosed in the cup with no wrinkling of fabric
&gt; Your boobs don't bulge over top or side of the cups&gt; (even in a balconette or plunge bra)


Those tips are really helpful, and they really helped me.


----------



## kyuubified (Jan 5, 2009)

*When was the last time you were properly fitted?*

-Never. Haha. I honestly don't know where I started. Every time my bra felt uncomfortable when I was going through puberty, I'd just get a different size. And here I am.

*what size are you?*

38C. I have a very broad back and shoulders D':

Unfortunately it is also genetic. -sigh- Exercise doesn't help much.



do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size?

Not really. I used to be a cup size smaller (because I had a hormone deficiency, I got a surgery/take medication to make it normal, and as a result I grew a cup size larger, which is where I'm supposed to be. Yay!) , and that was INSANELY difficult. Now I can find a lot, hahaha.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

OK! back from my fitting!

you wanna know what size I'm wearing now?

30FF

HOLY COW MAN! that's just ridiculous!

I'll post what I bought in the haul section tonight, but I bought..

a sports bra (Best damn thing I've ever seen, I jumped up and down, not even a fraction of movement. Haven't had that happen since I was like, 7 years old!)

a white bra

a chocolate coloured tshirt bra.

They're all super comfortable and still attractive! I'm in awe! I'm def. going back to this place, they were sooo good, I haven't worn a bra that fits properly for years and years, and at this place they literally had 30 odd bras in my size!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Jan 7, 2009)

Is that the same as a US size? If it is, no wonder some man offered 50 camels for you. Plus, you could tell that guy you were going to the moon and he wouldn't mind and would wait forever for you!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

yes, I think its the same? US/British Size? in Australia a 30 is an 8.


----------



## Ozee (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh my lord....

lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

I know... I was thinking, maybe I'm just being fussy and I don't really need a specialist bra fitting.

I think we can safely say that I'm justified in going there now!


----------



## Karren (Jan 7, 2009)

Never had a fitting....

36C

and I have no problems at all finding bras.......


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2009)

30FF.... holy mother of god! Rosie, that's..wow! lol Maybe I should go there and get a fitting.. I'd probably have a nervous break down and get told I'm a Z cup lol


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

haha, They were really awesome Bec!

They have a website in case you wanted to see their stuff - Storm in a D-Cup : Pretty Big Beautiful Bras from D cup to J cup - Great prices at Storm in a D Cup


----------



## Bec688 (Jan 7, 2009)

Oohh they have much nicer stuff than when my friend was working there! I may just go get a fitting now, be interesting to see, it's been quite some time since I had one.

Oh, before I forget, now you know your proper bra size, this place de bras sells bras for bigger chested women, they have some pretty stuff!


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

hey thanks. I'll check it out!

I'm so happy that I have bras in my size! I always have issues since I'm not a full size 10, but it's usually the smallest you can get.


----------



## magosienne (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow ! I totally understand you, for years i've worn bras that weren't the most comfortable and my size kept changing, it's great you finally know what to wear (and find your size !). I've checked the websites, and i'm amazed by the number of results i got when i search for my size. In regular shops usually they don't have more than 3 bras in my size, if i'm lucky.

I also walked in this shop specialised in lingerie and all they had were A to C cups, when i asked if the store sold bigger cups, like an F cup (in french size F cup equals E in english sizes, we don't have the DD size) and she looked at me like an F couldn't possibly exist. Yes, it does


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 7, 2009)

Haha, mags, I know how you mean! and because my back is so small, it makes it even more difficult to find things that fit.


----------



## LilDee (Jan 7, 2009)

Lol, Rosie, I'm so glad you finally found stuff in your size





It's such a relief isn't it!!

People often look at me in shock when I tell them my back size..... they're like.. "wtf?! is that even a size??" lol

But they just haven't had the perfect fitting bra yet.. haha


----------



## Andi (Jan 8, 2009)

*When was the last time you were properly fitted? *I donÂ´t think I have ever been properly fittet. One time I walked into VictoriaÂ´s Secret and the lady there put a measuring tape around my boobs over my top. She told me IÂ´m a C or even D cup (my friend who was with me started to giggle since IÂ´m no way that big). Then she asked me if I`m wearing a padded bra and I said yes. 

I asked for the best push up bra they have and all she handed me was definitely not pushing anything up

*what size are you?* 34B in European bras and most of the times 32C in American bras (weird, right?)



do you have difficulty finding bras in your own size? not at all. Makes me glad I donÂ´t have really big boobs, my friend with DD breasts is constantly complaining about her bra shopping experiences.

The only problem I sometimes have is finding really good push up bras, but so far I have found that H&amp;M and FrederickÂ´s of Hollywood have the best ones. I wished I could say that about VS though cause I love the look of their lingerie


----------



## daer0n (Jan 8, 2009)

Never ever had a fitting, what for? i am completely flat LOL

I have a small back and almost inexistent boobs! i actually shouldn't even wear a bra, but i wear padded ones so i have something that can be called boobs lol! I guess i am double backed haha.


----------

